
The epic photography of Kenny Rogers - prismatic
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2020/mar/23/remarkably-talented-the-epic-photography-of-kenny-rogers
======
RickJWagner
I like a lot of Kenny Rogers' music. His stuff is good, even for the era
(which has a lot of good music.)

I felt sorry for him after his most recent plastic surgery, though. He got
sort of a 'plastic' look, reminiscent of the Tim Allen movie with a fake Santa
Claus.

RIP, Kenny. Thanks for the songs and photos.

------
adventured
> Like many of Rogers’s environmental photographs, it has real depth,
> accentuating the shadows. It’s as if he was suggesting that America, even at
> its most beautiful, had something sinister lurking in the darkness.

This photo suggests something sinister is lurking?

[https://www.instagram.com/p/BslYwHdhR4H/](https://www.instagram.com/p/BslYwHdhR4H/)

That's a gorgeous photo that might be taken in any number of different
locations around the world. It isn't suggesting anything sinister.

Half the article was decent, the other half was embarrassingly stupid. The
author latched on to the bizarre, projected "sinister" line and reused it
multiple times.

~~~
vladvasiliu
I don't think it's the fact that the pictures are taken in America that
suggest there's "something sinister lurking in the darkness".

Pictures are taken by people, and the fact that an American chose to take such
a picture may be interpreted as an expression of that person's then
sensibilities. That can mean that " _he_ was suggesting that America, even at
its most beautiful, had something sinister lurking in the darkness". That's
because he chose to show those things, because those things are what he felt
had "meaning".

------
thereyougo
The photograph from the Lincoln monument is very powerful.

